# VERY SERIOUS NEED HELP FROM ANYONE WITH PHOTOSHOP SKLLS ASAPP!!!!!!



## ceejtank (Oct 31, 2012)

Hey all - to make a long story short - i just witnessed a stabbing. i called the cops, and ran inside got my camera, took a picture of the car from the only angle i could get. directly in front.  can not see license plate.  I've tried all the tricks I know.  IF YOU THINK YOU CAN HELP - PLEASE TRY TO GET THE LICENSE PLATE TO COME OUT OF THIS IMAGE.  This is serious, I already gave my pics to the cops - if you could help hear - you might help solve a stabbing.  I know its a ****ty image. its pitch black out, i cranked the iso to 6400, only had seconds to snap a shot from my balcony about 150 feet away.  I also know theres BARELY a chance we'll be able ot get anything from this - but I wanna try my best. sorry for crappy spelling.. typing at 1000000 miles a minute.

http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8332/8143520056_f24413f319_b.jpg


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 31, 2012)

Raw? 
Looks like Dodge Neon headlights


----------



## Trever1t (Oct 31, 2012)

At least post a link to the high res file?


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 31, 2012)

Where could i post the raw for you guys to download?


----------



## fractionofasecond (Oct 31, 2012)

That is either a Dodge Neon or a Mercury Sable, an older model. Needs to be lightened up, and you may be able to tell.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 31, 2012)

Why not turn the RAW files over to the police department; they have access to some pretty skilled professionals.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 31, 2012)

First a hit n run. Now a stabbing. 

What's next? A murder? Espionage? Terrorist attack?


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 31, 2012)

I did give the pics to the police. But if I can help more - might as well. I got pics of the suspect to them already.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Oct 31, 2012)

That's about the best you're gonna get...The information is just not there...


----------



## ceejtank (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah, that's all i got too, wasn't sure if anyone knew some trick I wasn't aware of.  Anythings worth a shot. Just found out the guy died.


----------



## MLeeK (Nov 1, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> Where could i post the raw for you guys to download?


Free Cloud Storage - MediaFire


----------



## KmH (Nov 1, 2012)

Sw1tchFX said:


> That's about the best you're gonna get...The information is just not there...


Yep! What they do on CSI and similar on TV and in the movies is not real life.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 1, 2012)

KmH said:


> Sw1tchFX said:
> 
> 
> > That's about the best you're gonna get...The information is just not there...
> ...


What?????   But... but... it's in colour.  It HAS to be true!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Nov 1, 2012)

ceejtank said:


> Yeah, that's all i got too, wasn't sure if anyone knew some trick I wasn't aware of.  Anythings worth a shot. Just found out the guy died.




Please post a link to the news story.

EDIT:  This?  Man Stabbed On the Grounds of a Weymouth Apartment Complex - Weymouth, MA Patch


----------



## ceejtank (Nov 1, 2012)

Yeah that's the story exactly.  I called and reported a gunman, no shots fired though.


----------

